# Topics > Smart things >  SmartDesk, autonomous office AI-powered desk, Autonomous, New York City, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Autonomous

Home page - autonomous.ai/standing-desks

"Autonomous Desk: The Smartest Office Desk Yet, Powered by AI" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous SmartDesk first class assembly

Published on Jul 11, 2016

----------

